# New Keefer & Halo pictures - wet AND dry!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I realized I haven't taken pictures in about a month, so I brought the camera with us to Point Isabel today. It was a nice sunny day, and the tide was up - perfect swimming conditions! But first, a couple of DRY pictures - yes, actual pictures of my dogs NOT all wet, imagine!









The little landshark nailing her brother



















Okay, that's it - into the water.









Yikes, waves!!!!




























That's a little too rough for the pupster, so we continue on to the channel where the water is smooth. 

Halo gets the ball!










Neener, neener


















Doin' a little two-step back on dry land










You gonna throw that ball, or what?










Big wet dawg










Little wet dawg










"Do ya know that dog Keef?" "Nah - you?"


















Frolicking in the water










Tandem swimming




























Tired dogs - priceless!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

HAHA!!! That looked like so much fun!!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!! As much as I love my dogs, I can't help but admire your







Keefer is sooo handsome and Halo is adorable! Nice to see one of them dry...haha But as always such a joy to see their lovely faces here


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're gorgeous together. Love that picture with their butts running down the ramp.

Yeah tired dogs are priceless - I wish! We were off at a family thing all day. Dogs stayed home. Otto is in t/o right now because he's being such a wild brat!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

They're beautiful wet or dry!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks like great fun! And your dogs, DRY? I think this is the first time I've seen that.

The pic with the random dog just swimming next to yours cracks me up.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a treat to see them -- they are quite a pair!

Pure joy!

Tanya


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Always look forward to Keefer and Halo pics! Love the shot with their heads right next to each other gliding through the water


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I love her size...but...she is going to have to buy Keefer a gift certificate to the chiropractor!







He is so patient! 

They look great. I want to live near that beach!!! Wait...never mind, Mario is the only dog who likes water. I'd enjoy it though, especially if I could play with those two!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SteffanieThe pic with the random dog just swimming next to yours cracks me up.


Yeah, she was having a grand ol' time, lol! Her owner kept trying to get her out of the water, but she was totally blowing him off - she found herself some buddies and she was GOING to swim with them!


----------



## robin armatis (Mar 15, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

She is getting so big, it is hard to tell them apart. 
Even more so when they are not apart.







She still is tagging on to him! Very cute.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro wants to come play in the BIG water. He thinks he can hang off the other side of Keef's neck to help him maintain his balance.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqJethro wants to come play in the BIG water. He thinks he can hang off the other side of Keef's neck to help him maintain his balance.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My favorite pictures is this one...just hilarious! 










Pretty soon I'll have new pics of Keefer's older lookalike to post!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I love looking at your pictures Cassidy's Mom, your kids are so beautiful!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Is it just me or is Halo totally flipping Keef off? I mean the ball BARELY in her mouth (a stunt Rayne pulls often) and the whole paw thing...... Poor Keefer is so abused!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: New Keefer & Halo pictures - wet AND dry!*

I have to say it, I think Halo and Keefer are some of the best looking GSDs I've ever seen. They're just completely gorgeous.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome shots!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

The picture labelled big wet dog belongs in a calender or something!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

yay! got my Halo and Keefer fix! those two sure remind me of my two... love them!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i swear debbie, i was just a day away from asking for pics. a month is way long... but halo looks great. i love her eyes - she's got such a unique expression!



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SteffanieThe pic with the random dog just swimming next to yours cracks me up.
> ...


ha! i didn't catch that the first time, but i scrolled back up and cracked up! halo even looks like she's peeking around keefer to say "what the?"

lol

great shots! all of them! miss your pups!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great Pictures, looks like they are having a blast!!
Keefer is a good big brother to put up with little Miss Halo


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great pictures Deb.. I think it's hysterical that Keefer always has Halo hanging off his neck... just cracks me up.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Deb, thanks so much for the pictures! Keefer and Halo look like they are good buddies now. I still crack up when I see pictures of Halo hanging onto him. I thought she would grow out of that, but apparently not.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful!!!

Everytime I look at your photo's I become super jealous.. Love their colouring - so rich!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Keefer and Halo are gorgeous. I love how they seem to get along so well and poor Keefer is so patient with his sister.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How did I miss this!!

OMG about time so missed seeing pics of the gorgeous dogs!!
Love the pics and Halo is so big had to shake my head 
she is so beautiful and Keefer what a stud!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby BellaI have to say it, I think Halo and Keefer are some of the best looking GSDs I've ever seen. They're just completely gorgeous.


Ditto!








Love the pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIs it just me or is Halo totally flipping Keef off? I mean the ball BARELY in her mouth (a stunt Rayne pulls often) and the whole paw thing...... Poor Keefer is so abused!!


Um, YEAH, she totally flips him off! After awhile we left the swimming area and were walking back through the park. Tom would throw the ball and Halo was running after it, but she wouldn't pick it up and bring it back, she'd stand there and wait for Keefer so HE could get the ball, and SHE could dive on his neck and get dragged back with him. He got wise to her though, and started ignoring her.







But lest anyone feel too sorry for poor Keefer, this is total payback for the way he was an annoying brat to his big sister Dena - karma is a bitch!!! I don't see her ever outgrowing or getting tired of her little game, she's having way too much fun. 

Here's another one of that big studmuffin:










Calone, here's the picture right before the one where Halo looks over at the other dog:










She was just swimming along next to them, totally casual. NO interest in her owner or coming out when he called her. He said she usually doesn't do much more than splash around at the edge of the water, but apparently all it took was a couple other dogs out there having fun to get her to really swim. And she was a good swimmer too!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I still think Jethro should come and help keep Keef in line. If he had equal weights on BOTH sides of his neck it would help his posture and spinal alignment. (This was according to Jethro- I think he has been spending WAY too much time on the computer.)


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Great Photos Deb! 

I just adore little Halo and handsome Keefer.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

There they are! Halo's really got her swimming legs. Looking great and wet as usual!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BTW, anyone else see a body double?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the photo update... the Keefer/Halo fans have been waiting!

It looks like Halo is starting to get more long coat, especially on body







. 

You don't think Keefer is going to be voiding Halo's puppy permit soon?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

As much time as they spend in the water you do really need to name one of your dogs otter


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I swear they are permanently attached at the neck.








That other dog looks a little like a seal.








Halo is growing fast and blossoming into a stunning young lady.








She was an adorable puppy too, just a different color.








Keefer is a stud muffin as always!


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomBTW, anyone else see a body double?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I really think you photoshopped those Keef pictures!!














I can't remember many pictures where he wasn't soaking wet. Great pics as usual! Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs. Keefer...


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

the pic of them running down the ramp together for the water is so cute!! that place is beautiful


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSDYou don't think Keefer is going to be voiding Halo's puppy permit soon?


Yeah, maybe - Tom has been mentioning that recently. Keef's nailed her a couple times and made her yelp, including twice at the park yesterday, so he may be getting just a teensy bit tired of 50+ pounds of dead weight around his neck. THIS is why he totally deserves it though:










Kris, I do have to lighten Keefer up often, especially on really sunny days because half his face will be in shadow and you can't see his features. You can tell how dark his pigment is when you see pictures of him next to some other dogs. And the camera seems to see him as even more red than he actually is in certain light, but other than that, he really is that gorgeous!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: New Keefer & Halo pictures - wet AND dry!*

Hey Deb - what I meant was that you photo shopped them to make him look DRY!!! That boy is NEVER dry! He does have incredible color. He's just drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: New Keefer & Halo pictures - wet AND dry!*



> Originally Posted By: KShortHey Deb - what I meant was that you photo shopped them to make him look DRY!!!










Not that talented!


----------



## BrittQ (Jun 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! We have a landshark of our own..but he gets a little ridiculous sometimes to the point where Allesana wont even go for her frisbee or ball.


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

They are just beautiful. They look so healthy and full of life. Its wonderful to see them in action getting their exercise and having so much fun.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


This one is priceless






























The body double picture...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, Debbie, they make a great pair! I can't believe how big Halo is! And she's just attached to Keef's neck! LOL How typical! 

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's like a giant furry pacifier!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Still the most handsome "pacifier"!!







LOL









I can't believe how big Halo is now!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Holey moley she's gotten bigger! Those are wonderful photos, I love seeing pictures of them having fun.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

All I can Say is Keefer is so handsome
Halo better watch out big Bro is gonna get her back!

She is just too funny sounds like my lab when were playing 
but B will just fight her for the ball


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

They are so funny! Like 2 peas in a pod...love the pic of Halo where she looks like she's sticking her tongue out at keefer









Gorgeous pups and pictures as always!


----------

